# mega blastoise?



## abt2k15

im not into pokemon myself but my nephew is all hyped up. i decided to draw some of them adding my style but not adding new things.
i think its called mega blastoise.

the reference i used :










id like to add thunder and rain but for that i also need to find a way to render the watersplashes from rain on character. i tried
a couple of times but not satisfied. i tried to google for reference but didnt find the right one to break it up so i can reproduce the effect
without painting every single drop o0


----------



## just

"I tried to google for reference but didnt find the right one to break it up so i can reproduce the effect
without painting every single drop o0"


What is becoming of the youth? They're not willing to put in effort.


----------



## abt2k15

well you dont really know how old i am but be it. maybe it was poorly written but i mean the splashes. i would have to simulate how every drop on that character bounces off. even master artists wouldnt do that. with breaking up i meant figuring out how to solve that problem. like hair where you go from big shades to fewer fine lines. but i know you have slight ill feelings towards digital art since you feel its cheating etc. it shows with your reply .. hence your reply  i will say try it and you will see you will encounter the same problems with traditional media. if i wanted to cheat id just chop some textures in. i could even make them look painted just so you know. implying i dont put effort into my work is just rude lol.

but thank you for your thoughts


----------



## just

I know that you are a lot younger than me. I was saying that about the youth, tongue in cheek. I suppose that I should have added lol so not to appear rude. Accept my apology.


----------



## abt2k15

well if it was tongue in cheek.. haters gona hate  appology accepted.


----------



## abt2k15

think i managed to pull off the rain idea. this is the final version before coloring if i dont spot any major mistakes.


----------



## Susan Mulno

You did great, the rain looks right.


----------



## abt2k15

thanks susan!


----------



## abt2k15

so for what its worth - the final image with color and some more details here and there.

cheers


----------



## Desdichado

I don't understand the subject (too old I guess) but it looks like you did a good job of creating it. Nice work.


----------



## abt2k15

thanks for the comment  what exactly dont you understand? how i made it? its kind of like traditional. i start with a rough sketch - here is the first benefit : i can undo, erase in an instant aswell as moving and bending the lines. after that i usually rougly block in some undertone to get a first shape of the character. 

after that i lower opacity of the sketch ( another benefit ) and do clean linework. this will allow me to get a cleaner shape of the whole character. from there i just work with 2 values. a light mid-grey and a dark grey. i block in shadows - create soft edges and hard edges with those two tones. each pass i do over the character i reduce the visibility of the sketch lines ( like 20% steps ) which means i kind of sculpt my way from blurry soft to defined. 

same as traditional but much more forgiving and i have an infite amount of control over pigments. the last part will be highlights - minor fixes and pushing the darks a bit more into dark in certain places. once im satisfied with my greyscale i just add color with "brushing hues" into the greyscale. a thing you could never do with traditional.


----------



## Desdichado

Thanks for the run-down. Sounds highly technical and needing plenty skill, so plaudits for that. It's all this pokemaon stuff that's a thing of now. Bit more advanced than Mickey mouse and co, but it's all art so well done for mastering it. I worked for a computer firm before retiring and did a lot of picures on Paint, but all just for fun. Best of luck with it.


----------



## abt2k15

yah im not really into pokemon ( i know it exists and through my nephew its hard to not notice it haha ) but why not try to benefit from the hype. i like to draw fantasy creatures so why not hehe. thanks for the comments 

edit : here you can find step by step as a gif ( its safe dont worry haha ) http://giphy.com/gifs/6T6wGGr0GRUe4


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is just my opinion so do with it what you will, it seems to me the black and white image looks more rain soaked/splattered then does the color version.


----------



## abt2k15

thanks for the honest critique  and i think you are right. i believe it has to do with color. i tried to put more reflections into it with pure white but it didnt look ok with me hehe
thats way i reflected some of the characters skin colors onto the floor. i think i will have to do some studies with soaked wet objects hehe. thanks alot for being sincere  cheers.


----------



## mil

this is good work!


----------



## abt2k15

thank you


----------



## TerryCurley

Real Cool character.


----------

